# Bulova moon watch serial numbers



## peewee102

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but has anyone deciphered the serial numbers on these watches? My serial number is 20591050. I see that the markings on the case are in different positions. My serial number is at 2 o'clock. I also saw a post where the number was on the card that came with it, my card isn't.


----------



## major75

Ah, I'd be interested to know too.


----------



## Gary Drainville

My number (19812704) is at the 2 o'clock position and is on the card.


----------



## Kilovolt

Gary Drainville said:


> My number (19812704) is at the 2 o'clock position and is on the card.


Same here and the number is 19800223


----------



## DaytonaRik

Mine (19801838) is almost at the 6 0'clock position. It's definitely correct on the card - I watched the AD fill in the details!

I'd be interested to see how how many of the case backs are not fitted with the logo vertical and the the text horizontal - my Speedy case back isn't lined up and it bugs me a little!


----------



## peewee102

Mine is cocked a little to the left. That and the start pusher being a little loose are the only things not perfect on the watch. Man, I REALLY like this watch!


----------



## major75

Mine is perfectly fitted with logo vertical and serial on at 8 o'clock. Seems i'm the only 8 o'clock as of yet.


----------



## Gary Drainville

peewee102 said:


> Mine is cocked a little to the left. That and the start pusher being a little loose are the only things not perfect on the watch. Man, I REALLY like this watch!


Bulova has really pulled off some nice models, the curv is another - I'm loving the moon watch though. I'm not a big fan of spending a lot on quartz, but Bulova puts a little extra into some their quartz models which make them hugely attractive.


----------



## peewee102

This is the reply I received from Bulova: 
*Hello and thank you for your email.*
*The Moon watches where manufactured Spring 2016 , this is not a limited style watch therefore we do not know how many was manufactured so far.*

Not much help in decoding numbers, but I appreciate the response. Maybe it's something like a Julian date and serial combo?


----------



## major75

major75 said:


> Mine is perfectly fitted with logo vertical and serial on at 8 o'clock. Seems i'm the only 8 o'clock as of yet.


also have serial number on the card, sorry forget to say


----------



## minuteman62

peewee102 said:


> This is the reply I received from Bulova:
> *Hello and thank you for your email.*
> *The Moon watches where manufactured Spring 2016 , this is not a limited style watch therefore we do not know how many was manufactured so far.*
> 
> Not much help in decoding numbers, but I appreciate the response. Maybe it's something like a Julian date and serial combo?


It seems that their response would imply that the serial numbers have very little meaning since even they said they have no idea how many have been made. I would think if they kept track of serial numbers they would have given you some detail on decoding them...


----------



## Drudge

peewee102 said:


> This is the reply I received from Bulova:
> *Hello and thank you for your email.*
> *The Moon watches where manufactured Spring 2016 , this is not a limited style watch therefore we do not know how many was manufactured so far.*
> 
> Not much help in decoding numbers, but I appreciate the response. Maybe it's something like a Julian date and serial combo?


I remember people saying these were limited edition watchs running 1500 pieces in each style. Guess not


----------



## major75

I think what's interesting and may help in decoding would be the serial number on the card? I've just bought my father another one of these watches and it came with a card without the serial number.
My serial number begins with 198------- where the one i have bought recently begins with 2------- etc.

The serial number is printed on the card on the 198----- one but not on the serial number beginning with 2-----

Perhaps the 198---- one's are the one that were meant to be limited edition run but i think that was less than 5000 pieces of which 1500 would be in the u.k
Assuming bulova did very well on these watch, scraped the idea and continued production.

Can anyone confirm my findings?

I'd be interested to know how many people's card have the serial number on them and what their serial number begins with?


----------



## Tom T.

I just bought a Bulova moon watch from an AD. The eight digit serial number (198xxxx) on the back of the case cover is at 6:00. The cover is aligned perfectly with the tuning fork pointed exactly at 12. No warranty card. Just a certificate of authenticity. 
There is another eight digit number to the left of the s/n beginning with the letter "C".


----------



## Kilovolt

major75 said:


> ..................
> 
> I'd be interested to know how many people's card have the serial number on them and what their serial number begins with?


As I said already my watch has the same s/n that's printed on the card (19800223)


----------



## peewee102

Tom T. said:


> I just bought a Bulova moon watch from an AD. The eight digit serial number (198xxxx) on the back of the case cover is at 6:00. The cover is aligned perfectly with the tuning fork pointed exactly at 12. No warranty card. Just a certificate of authenticity.
> There is another eight digit number to the left of the s/n beginning with the letter "C".


I think the c number indicates the case number.


----------



## Tom T.

peewee102 said:


> I think the c number indicates the case number.


That would make sense. Mine has no. C8591562 engraved. It's the one that came with the two black straps.


----------



## peewee102

Tom T. said:


> That would make sense. Mine has no. C8591562 engraved. It's the one that came with the two black straps.


Ditto for mine. I saw a picture of the bracelet version and its C number is C8691596.


----------



## wwarren

I have the two-strap version
1981430
C8691562


----------



## DucMike

I've been perusing the web for info lately before finally pulling the trigger on one of these (got me a screamin' deal on a 96B258 via eBay) & noticed that the serial number orentation seem to be all over the place in relation to the logo on the back. I was wondering if maybe they didn't use a medallion & just wait till the case backing was cinched & sealed before adding it to the watch.


----------



## paullyjay

major75 said:


> Perhaps the 198---- one's are the one that were meant to be limited edition run but i think that was less than 5000 pieces of which 1500 would be in the u.k
> Assuming bulova did very well on these watch, scraped the idea and continued production.
> 
> Can anyone confirm my findings?
> 
> I'd be interested to know how many people's card have the serial number on them and what their serial number begins with?


Mine has a 1981xxxx serial, also on the card and was purchased from 5th Avenue New York.



Tom T. said:


> I just bought a Bulova moon watch from an AD. The eight digit serial number (198xxxx) on the back of the case cover is at 6:00. The cover is aligned perfectly with the tuning fork pointed exactly at 12. No warranty card. Just a certificate of authenticity.
> There is another eight digit number to the left of the s/n beginning with the letter "C".


My tuning fork is at 12 o'clock and my serial is at about 5:45 I have a stamped warranty book and a plastic authenticity car with the matching 1981xxxx serial number.


----------



## major75

Sorry to revive this dead thread. Did we get a definitive answer on this since there are many more in the wild now?
It seems only the 198xxxx serials came with the serial stamped cards and the later one dont have serial number on the cards


----------



## peewee102

major75 said:


> Sorry to revive this dead thread. Did we get a definitive answer on this since there are many more in the wild now?
> It seems only the 198xxxx serials came with the serial stamped cards and the later one dont have serial number on the cards


Not that I know of. The silver one's serial number is 20591050 from 2016. The black one's serial number is 21238940 from 2019. I wish I did.


----------



## major75

peewee102 said:


> Not that I know of. The silver one's serial number is 20591050 from 2016. The black one's serial number is 21238940 from 2019. I wish I did.


Thanks for your response and the informative picture 

Did any of yours come with the serial number printed on the card of authenticity?
Also apparently the "B7" on your 2017 model.

I previously also wrote in this thread about the watch i purchased for my father having a 20xxxxx serial with no serial printed on the card and it has the "B7" even though I had purchased it in late 2016.

The one I have is "B6" which was purchased in April 2016. Serial 198xxxx with serial printed on the card too.

I would be interest to know if your black one is "B9"? I can't quite see from the picture you've posted.


----------



## peewee102

major75 said:


> Thanks for your response and the informative picture
> 
> Did any of yours come with the serial number printed on the card of authenticity?
> Also apparently the "B7" on your 2017 model.
> 
> I previously also wrote in this thread about the watch i purchased for my father having a 20xxxxx serial with no serial printed on the card and it has the "B7" even though I had purchased it in late 2016.
> 
> The one I have is "B6" which was purchased in April 2016. Serial 198xxxx with serial printed on the card too.
> 
> I would be interest to know if your black one is "B9"? I can't quite see from the picture you've posted.


The silver one had a card with no serial number on it. So did the black one. Both watches are marked B7. I thought you might be on to something, but I can't come up with anything.


----------



## Pontificator

peewee102 said:


> This is the reply I received from Bulova:
> *Hello and thank you for your email.*
> *The Moon watches where manufactured Spring 2016 , this is not a limited style watch therefore we do not know how many was manufactured so far.*
> 
> Not much help in decoding numbers, but I appreciate the response. Maybe it's something like a Julian date and serial combo?


What? Whoever wrote that needs to go back to fifth grade English.


----------



## Charliejadk

The moon watch is on my near future to buy list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102

Charliejadk said:


> The moon watch is on my near future to buy list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black one isn't listed on the Bulova site, so if you want that one, you might think about getting one now. E-Bay and Amazon has them for around $316, which is a good price, I think.


----------



## Racer88

Charliejadk said:


> The moon watch is on my near future to buy list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





peewee102 said:


> The black one isn't listed on the Bulova site, so if you want that one, you might think about getting one now. E-Bay and Amazon has them for around $316, which is a good price, I think.


After so many have "enabled" me, I feel obligated to "pay it forward".....


----------



## major75

peewee102 said:


> The silver one had a card with no serial number on it. So did the black one. Both watches are marked B7. I thought you might be on to something, but I can't come up with anything.


Thanks.

This is what I've established so far and some of my theories.

When I was buying my in March/April 2016. There were many articles and threads talking about how these watches were limited. I don't have a source for number but the numbers 1500 to 5000 were being thrown around.
I believe this was the initial intention and these models are the one's manufactured (watch head) in Japan with serial beginning with 198xxxx and serial number printed on card with "B6" stamp on case back with UHF. This watch was launched as the "Moon watch".

I believe the watch was intially more sucessful than inticipated or just that co-operate at Citizen/Bulova changed their minds and decided to make the watch non limited edition and continued production and inevitably ran into trouble with Astronaut Dave Scott and Omega over copy righted naming hence eventually some aspects were changed.

The 2000xxx serial arrived after than 198 xxx with no serials printed on card and "B7" stamp on case back.
Eventually UHF changed HPQ and "B8" popped up too and the name was settled on "Lunar pilot" to avoid trouble with omega and mention of Commander Dave Scott was removed from marketing material (such as the moonwatch booklet that comes with the watch).

Then they came out with the other versions such as Black and polished case one's.



Racer88 said:


> After so many have "enabled" me, I feel obligated to "pay it forward".....


The black one is quite exquisite. I quite like the no date styling.


----------



## Racer88

Charliejadk said:


> The moon watch is on my near future to buy list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And, if you need an extra push... a little review I wrote recently:









Bulova Lunar Pilot Review - The Truth About Watches


Review of the other "moon watch," the Bulova Lunar Pilot. Sneaked onto the moon when an Apollo 15 astronaut's NASA-issued Omega failed.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## peewee102

major75 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is what I've established so far and some of my theories.
> 
> When I was buying my in March/April 2016. There were many articles and threads talking about how these watches were limited. I don't have a source for number but the numbers 1500 to 5000 were being thrown around.
> I believe this was the initial intention and these models are the one's manufactured (watch head) in Japan with serial beginning with 198xxxx and serial number printed on card with "B6" stamp on case back with UHF. This watch was launched as the "Moon watch".
> 
> I believe the watch was intially more sucessful than inticipated or just that co-operate at Citizen/Bulova changed their minds and decided to make the watch non limited edition and continued production and inevitably ran into trouble with Astronaut Dave Scott and Omega over copy righted naming hence eventually some aspects were changed.
> 
> The 2000xxx serial arrived after than 198 xxx with no serials printed on card and "B7" stamp on case back.
> Eventually UHF changed HPQ and "B8" popped up too and the name was settled on "Lunar pilot" to avoid trouble with omega and mention of Commander Dave Scott was removed from marketing material (such as the moonwatch booklet that comes with the watch).
> 
> Then they came out with the other versions such as Black and polished case one's.
> 
> The black one is quite exquisite. I quite like the no date styling.


I wish the no date dial was in the silver case. I was tempted to swap them, and wisely talked myself out of it. My theory is the first 4 digits are some date/run combo and last four are the serial number. But it may be totally off base.


----------



## Charliejadk

Racer88 said:


> And, if you need an extra push... a little review I wrote recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulova Lunar Pilot Review - The Truth About Watches
> 
> 
> Review of the other "moon watch," the Bulova Lunar Pilot. Sneaked onto the moon when an Apollo 15 astronaut's NASA-issued Omega failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetruthaboutwatches.com


Thank you for the heads up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

